# Crappie Fishing Tournament at Hoover



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Reel Big Crappie Challenge Fishing Tournament at Hoover Reservoir is on Saturday, May 18th. Sign up today (Saturday 11th) from 3-5pm at the Old Dutchman.

Cash prize for top finishers!

You can sign up anytime this weekend/ coming week at Countyline Fishin Supply (the bait shop in the blue building next to the karaoke store) or sign up online at www.allsportfun.com. If you have any questions visit www.allsportfun.com click on "fishing tournament" or call 614 636 3386.

Free fishing gear raffle for all participants! At the after party at Time and Change Bar.

2 optional side pots for big fish and big fish non-crappie!

Hope to see you there! Keep on fishing!


----------

